# Sage Barista - Dual Wall spray



## Ben Andrew (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi all,

Whenever I use my single wall everything works fine. With dual wall however I get a fair bit of spray coming out the bottom of the portafilter. I've tried tamping less, different coffee granularities etc. Any initial ideas on this? I'm fairly new to espresso machines so could be missing something obvious!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are using fresh ground coffee you should use the single walled basket,

The double walled basket is for pre ground coffee and has a reduced exit to increase outflow pressure to create crema ( usually because the grounds are too dry/ coarse


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ben Andrew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Whenever I use my single wall everything works fine. With dual wall however I get a fair bit of spray coming out the bottom of the portafilter. I've tried tamping less, different coffee granularities etc. Any initial ideas on this? I'm fairly new to espresso machines so could be missing something obvious!


 The pressurised dual wall is for pre ground coffee, most stop using that pretty quick. If you're grinding fresh beans stick with the single wall unpressurised.


----------



## Ben Andrew (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes exactly, I don't use it generally. But I do have some pre ground that would be good to use/understand why this is happening...


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ben Andrew said:


> Yes exactly, I don't use it generally. But I do have some pre ground that would be good to use/understand why this is happening...


 Have you read the sticky in the Sage forum? Are you doing everything mentioned there?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Dual wall baskets can be very useful in a crisis, like when one table leg is shorter than the others, or if you forget your sleep mask on a flight. However, in no circumstances should they be used to make coffee.


----------



## Ben Andrew (Oct 5, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Have you read the sticky in the Sage forum? Are you doing everything mentioned there?


 Are you able to link to this? I'm new to these forums!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I read that another useful feature is that it can redecorate your kitchen for you when you least expect. 😉


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ben Andrew said:


> Are you able to link to this? I'm new to these forums!


 Link below. It's on the main page, there's a coffee machine section, Sage is listed under there. Lots of good info in that forum, also the search function of the forum is very useful should you want to search on key words or topics.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed


----------

